# sure, sure, sure....unsure



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanna get a bionic, I have tbolt atm but its got a deadspot on the screen. Is that something they can replace at a vzw store or am I gonna need to call it in? And if they do take care of it in store and give me a new tbolt, are they gonna give me shit for immediately buying a bionic at full price afterwards. They wont try to keep my tbolt or anything will they? Not trading it in or anything just want it fixed so I have a backup phone in good working condition.


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought my Bionic full price on launch day and they just took the sim out of my Tbolt and handed it back to me. You should have no issues.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

They shouldn't say anything. They love ppl who pay full price. Just make sure u have the replacement bolt in hand before u buy a bionic though. Don't know what their replacement policy is about phones that aren't activated. Odds are they are gonna give you a refurbished phone anyway. They usually send those through UPS. Here in Maryland anyway


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually they don't like people that pay full price in store as its a non commission-able sale. But yeah you will have no problem exchanging your Tbolt but most likely they will have to order it and have it fed ex'd to your house. Should still be able to let them order it for you and buy the Bionic afterwards.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. Gonna unroot the tbolt this afternoon when I wake up. Nightshift sucks. Gonna go when I get off work saturday to vzw store. Hopefully wont have any BS with this transaction.


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> They shouldn't say anything. They love ppl who pay full price. Just make sure u have the replacement bolt in hand before u buy a bionic though. Don't know what their replacement policy is about phones that aren't activated. Odds are they are gonna give you a refurbished phone anyway. They usually send those through UPS. Here in Maryland anyway


I ask them about people paying full price when I picked it up and the guy said he gets nothing from selling a phone without contract.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

All went well, got my free warranty refurb on the way and purchased my bionic immeditely after. Specifically told them not to set it up that id do it on my own and she was real cool about it. Did blow $720 before I left so wallet was a bit light. Ext. Battery and shell/holster. Woot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Good luck with the Bionic man.... its a nice device...


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Enjoying it very much so far.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> Enjoying it very much so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Coming from a tbolt, well, world of difference. I can actually use my phone out of sleep mode for more than 2 minutes and be above 50% lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Currently trying to drain extended battery from initial charge up. Ny bolt woulda been dead 3 hrs ago with the amount ive been using this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

